# Iquitos: Mural



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Por poco y pensaba que las ultimas fotos eran de Iquitos (todo esta en español) Estan buenos los grafittis


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Great¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

GatoNegro, qué bonita tu recopilación de murales por acanga, y debe ser por la gran tradición muralista de los mexicanos (como Orozco, Rivera, Siqueiros) que tengamos tantos murales en Los Ángeles. Y ésos sí que son obras de arte, no las cochinadas que hacen los pandilleros de miércoles...aargh! <(


----------



## GatoNegro (Feb 17, 2005)

CessTenn said:


> (todo esta en español)


Así es Los Angeles, si no está en castellano, estará en chino, farsi, amárico, ruso, armenio, coreano, tailandés, etcétera, y de vez en cuando, inglés.



Canelita said:


> debe ser por la gran tradición muralista de los mexicanos (como Orozco, Rivera, Siqueiros) que tengamos tantos murales en Los Ángeles


En parte sí, acordémonos que al principio de los años 30, Siqueiros fue invitado a pintar un mural precisamente en el barrio más antiguo de la ciudad, Olvera Street. Pero Tropical America, un mural que muestra a un indígena bajo 'el yugo del imperialismo capitalista' (según la visión del artista) fue demasiado controversial para la clase política y empresarial (léase anglo) de la época, y se mandó cubrir en blanco.

Tropical America por David Alfaro Siqueiros, Italian Hall, Olvera Street (1932)










Aquí se ve cómo se cubría el mural de blanco, felizmente ya está restaurado.










Por supuesto que hay algo de la gran tradición mexicana que influye la cantidad de murales que tenemos en Los Angeles, pero más allá de éso, creo que existen dos factores mayores: el primero es el clima seco y semiárido que tenemos que ayuda a preservar la pintura aún expuesta al intemperie. Segundo, es la influencia de la gran Judy Baca, catedrática de arte en la UCLA, que en los años 70 fundó el Social and Public Art Resource Center, precisamente con la visión de llenar la ciudad con innumerables murales de contenido sociopolítico, pintados sobre todo por jóvenes. Su magnum opus fue The Great Wall of Los Angeles, que todavía se conserva en parte. Es a partir de los 70 que realmente comenzó el boom de los murales en la ciudad, que luego se mezcló (y se revolcó) con el boom del graffiti art de los 80 para adelante. (Aunque concuerdo contigo que entre un 'graffiti artist' y un 'tagger' común y corriente, hay un gran diferencia...pero tengo que reconocer que grandes graffiti artists también comenzaron como simples 'taggers'.)

Judy Baca










Pero, disculpa, no quería cambiar el tema.


----------

